# 70w HPS grow light???



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 22, 2008)

okay, i am about to do a micro grow here in a few weeks, once i get my 70w HPS that i cant seem to find ANYWHERE.
looked online,lowes,homedepot, ebay they are so hard to come by.
well in my location it is.
has anyone fond an actual 70w hps grow light, something that i dont have to n*gger rigg ( no offence) with wires and all.. i want something i can just plug in and grow...
does ANYONE on this site know of any place that sells these 70w HPS lights??

i would highly appreciate the help,
thanks,
mrgreenthumb


----------



## yamahaman91 (Jun 22, 2008)

1000bulbs.com or just go to lowes and home depot's websites. but i would suggest stepping up to a 150w hps. most people say it runs cooler than cfls of comparable wattage and it will give you much better results, plus its very common(a good place for it is htgsupply.com). that 70 watt will flower one plant or 2 lowriders, so if your growing in anything a little bigger than a speaker box the step up to 150w will be worth it.


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 22, 2008)

its gunna have 4 42w cfl's with it man,
im looking for one under $50 though
just a 70w HPS for a small hobby grow... do they have them at lowes?? the light, reflector, ballast everything


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 22, 2008)

Dam its a shame you can't find one at Home Depot. Thats where I got mine. It had to be hardwired but it wasn't anything hard at all. Check out my grow journal in my signature for a peek on my setup. I started out with 2 plants but one turned male so now I got a female flowering under the 70 w for 6 days now..just noticed hairs coming out of the pistils. Its not a bad time growing with the 70 but I wouldn't suggest more than 2 plants tops. Hopefully you end up finding one!


----------



## 1skittles6 (Jun 22, 2008)

lowes...
its a street lamp, but it doesnt matter just take the bulb out and make/buy a reflector, the one it comes with has a metal cage around it
its small enough to run through bout any fixture or lamp
100 Watt HID Light Bulb
heres a link to a 100 watt hps bulb 

hope this helps any


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 22, 2008)

TrialAndErrorMan said:


> Dam its a shame you can't find one at Home Depot. Thats where I got mine. It had to be hardwired but it wasn't anything hard at all. Check out my grow journal in my signature for a peek on my setup. I started out with 2 plants but one turned male so now I got a female flowering under the 70 w for 6 days now..just noticed hairs coming out of the pistils. Its not a bad time growing with the 70 but I wouldn't suggest more than 2 plants tops. Hopefully you end up finding one!


really?? can you send the link to yor grow my internet is going slow and fucking up i seen a guy using 5 42w CFL's and about 5 plants SOG style and getting around 2oz. every harvest, i was thinkin about 4 32w CFL's and a 70w HPS. would that be fine for maybe 4 small plants?


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 22, 2008)

mrXgreenthumbX said:


> really?? can you send the link to yor grow my internet is going slow and fucking up i seen a guy using 5 42w CFL's and about 5 plants SOG style and getting around 2oz. every harvest, i was thinkin about 4 32w CFL's and a 70w HPS. would that be fine for maybe 4 small plants?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/75450-bagseed-70w-1-x-2-a.html


By the way, the 70 watt came in an outdoor use light fixture like this guy mentions but it has tempered glass covering it and a reflector built in. It cost 70 bucks I think it was for the fixture. 

4 32 watt CFL's and a 70 should be PLENTY for 4 as far as I know. Id use the HPS for above and shine the cfl's mid level from the sides to compensate for the underneath esp once they get bigger.. I have a 26 watt CFL I usually shine on her when shes in the lights on period with the HPS, to reach some of the undergrowth. I have limited space or else Id make use of a few more as well.


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 22, 2008)

well thats the thing, got fired from my fob for not passing a drug test.. 
so ive got like about $30 to spend on lighting, ive already got the CFL's, but cant even seem to find a 70w HPS. well im still looking i found a 150w HPS on e-conolights.com for just $25 with ballast included, but concerned about the heat


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 22, 2008)

TRIALANDERROR :
how far from the plants would you put a 70-150w HPS?


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 23, 2008)

The rule of thumb is to put your hand between the bulb and your plant and if it gets really really warm, almost too hot for your hand after half a minute or so, its too close. With the 70 I put it literally 2 inches or less to it sometimes but thats cas it has the tempered glass to reduce some of the heat from the rays.


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 23, 2008)

well i found my light im getting, $31 dollars shipped to me for a brand new 150w HPS
but i maybe some help installing it, i may add some CFL's aslo 

well heres the light im getting : http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT5H151G


----------



## mrXgreenthumbX (Jun 23, 2008)

EVERYONE i just bought the e-conolight vaporseal 150w HPS ... but how can i get a decent reflector for it?? how would i hook it up?
and also it comes with the ballast, the bulb and socket thing.
could i buy a normal 150w HPS reflector and ditch my "socket" 
and not have to pay for anything else?

so basiclly if i buy a reflector, and a ballast, and bulb can i hook all that up and grow??

thanks
mrgreenthumb


----------



## Mantis (Aug 9, 2008)

YO- check out this site, you'll be hooked UP! They have everything!! Peace to all the growerz..


http://www.elights.com/plantgrow.html

they got what you need..




mrXgreenthumbX said:


> okay, i am about to do a micro grow here in a few weeks, once i get my 70w HPS that i cant seem to find ANYWHERE.
> looked online,lowes,homedepot, ebay they are so hard to come by.
> well in my location it is.
> has anyone fond an actual 70w hps grow light, something that i dont have to n*gger rigg ( no offence) with wires and all.. i want something i can just plug in and grow...
> ...


----------

